# Minnesota Feb 8th Tasting Event



## Transconhop (Feb 5, 2006)

:s Minnesota Gang, 
FYI. There is a Perdomo tasting at "Cigar Jones" 17643 Minnetonka Blvd in Wayzata, MN on Wednsday Feb 8th 2006 from 4-8pm.
Thanks, Hop


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

Transconhop said:


> :s Minnesota Gang,
> FYI. There is a Perdomo tasting at "Cigar Jones" 17643 Minnetonka Blvd in Wayzata, MN on Wednsday Feb 8th 2006 from 4-8pm.
> Thanks, Hop


Just figures I have to be someplace 50 miles from there at 6:30..

Thanks for the headsup anyway..


----------



## Transconhop (Feb 5, 2006)

Andyman said:


> Just figures I have to be someplace 50 miles from there at 6:30..
> 
> Thanks for the headsup anyway..


50 Miles/50 minutes! I'll see you at 4pm! 
O.K. ok. Wish you could make it, but there'll be others. Drive safe.
Hop


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

Transconhop said:


> 50 Miles/50 minutes! I'll see you at 4pm!
> O.K. ok. Wish you could make it, but there'll be others. Drive safe.
> Hop


Okay i may be able to swing it.. I would be there 5:00 ish..

Wearing a grey polo turtleneck.. Blue and black north face jacket..


----------

